# MC Operator Holster recommendations



## plentyofpaws

I figure if I have to wait 12-16 weeks for the gun I may as well get on the stick and order the leather. With any luck they'll arrive around the same time.

That said, I think I'm looking for an OWB with thumb break, any suggestions?

I carry my EDC in an IWB and am wondering if the Operator would carry IWB easily and comfortably.

Thanks for any feedback/recommendations.


----------



## VAMarine

OK, hold on...

Be advised that there is the Micro Compact and Marine Corps Operator....which one are you talking about?

One is 5" the other is 3"

I'm guessing that you're talking about the 3" as that's what you said you wanted...
Generally speaking, the MC Operator is the 5" gun.










I know it's confusing, but if you talk to a shop / holster maker and order a "MC" Operator and accessories for the same, and not the Micro-Compact, you're going to be really, really, surprised at what you get.

___


----------



## plentyofpaws

Hmmm, didn't realize. The MC I am referring is the Micro-Compact Lt Wt Bi Tone Operator 3" barrel.


----------



## VAMarine

plentyofpaws said:


> Hmmm, didn't realize. The MC I am referring is the Micro-Compact Lt Wt Bi Tone Operator 3" barrel.


That's what I thought...

OK, on with the show.

Do you plan on carrying the gun openly or concealed? IMHO the thumbreak really isn't needed on your average concealed holster. I was carrying a 5" 1911 in an open top OWB during a...debacle of a traffic stop where even though I was complying with the officer with my hands over my head, he had a hard time getting my gun out of my Galco Avenger which has no active retention device other than the tension adj. screw.

You've obviously got the time, what price range are you looking at?

I prefer the Askins style OWB holsters with belt slots or a snap removable OWB from UBG or similar.

The 1911 family of pistols is VERY easy to carry IWB due to it's thin profile. I don't think I've met a guy yet that has had issues, especailly with a compact version.

For IWB I prefer leather with offset "pull the dot" snap attachment points like those of the Milt Sparks Versa Max II, HBE COM III, UBG Canute, Desibens IWB #2, and assorted models from FIST.

A OWB holster that I really like is the Hoffner Hybrid Warrior but I haven't gotten to use mine much as I was carrying my XDM when I finally found the rig prior to moving to Iowa (don't have my IA permit yet, but that's topic for another thread). What I liked about the Hybrid is that it is styled like the Askins, but has a leather body with kydex reinforcement on the front and body shiled. It seemed to ride a little higher than my Galco, but the rig is SUPER tough.

Here's a list of my top holster makers, they offer something for everyone.

http://www.comp-tac.com/
http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/
http://www.desbiensgunleather.com/leatherproducts.html
http://www.fist-inc.com/
http://www.usgalco.com/default.asp
http://www.hbeleatherworks.com/
http://www.miltsparks.com/
http://www.ttgunleather.com/
http://rlcompanyusa.stores.yahoo.net/index.html
http://www.ubgholsters.com/


----------



## plentyofpaws

VaMarine: Thanks for all that. I looked at the UBG and kinda like the Regulator for OWB. But I may get a IWB, just provides better options for clothing.


----------



## VAMarine

I don't think you'll be unhappy with anything from UBG. I have five or six holsters from him and every one is different in appearance while superb in quality and function.

On top of all that, the wait time is less than most custom makers and the price is reasonable.

Here's some samples of my rigs from Nate.



















My wife's rig.


----------



## plentyofpaws

Sweet. I'm thinking I will contact him and place an order. One last question. Do you think I'd be okay with an IWB?

I stand like 5'11" weigh about 205, yes, a little over my quota, but not obese! Will keep you posted, I dropped him an email!


----------



## VAMarine

plentyofpaws said:


> Sweet. I'm thinking I will contact him and place an order. One last question. Do you think I'd be okay with an IWB?
> 
> I stand like 5'11" weigh about 205, yes, a little over my quota, but not obese! Will keep you posted, I dropped him an email!


Well I'm 5'8" and in the 220 range so you should be fine. However what works for one doesn't mean it will work for every one. Some people have to buy new pants/jeans to allow for the room needed by the holster, so pending on how you wear your clothes some small changes may need to be made, but don't go out and buy a new wardrobe before trying out the gun/holster combo.


----------



## plentyofpaws

Looking at ordering a Canute model. Not sure if ordering an OWB as well would be overkill. Just can't see any reason to order two.

Waiting for Nate's reply.


----------



## VAMarine

plentyofpaws said:


> Looking at ordering a Canute model. Not sure if ordering an OWB as well would be overkill. Just can't see any reason to order two.
> 
> Waiting for Nate's reply.


It's always nice to have options, I try to have at least one OWB and one IWB for each gun I have. What's the average winter climate in AR? When it gets cooler I prefer to go OWB when wearing more layers of clothes.


----------



## jay7

haha ummm just an observation on VA Marines pics...........just me........or lol is the chick in the sweater with the 1911..........about to blow a chuck of her rear off with that hammer back  haha i find that scary lol anywho......just an observation :-D


----------



## VAMarine

jay7 said:


> haha ummm just an observation on VA Marines pics...........just me........or lol is the chick in the sweater with the 1911..........about to blow a chuck of her rear off with that hammer back  haha i find that scary lol anywho......just an observation :-D


OK, do you even know how a 1911 works?

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=20901

Is cocked and locked dangerous?

Next thing you know you're going to tell me that "evil black rifles" are out to get you...


----------



## jay7

i do haha im just super cautious of locked hammers right now man haha, i know the 1911 is not double action, single only and in order to carry for SD.....its a good idea.......but , i couldnt do it haha


----------



## jc27310

no- not from the angle or the mechanism...


----------



## plentyofpaws

VAMarine, thanks for the link to the defensive carry site. Had to register to read it but it was well worth the effort.

As far back as '64 when I first laid eyes and hands on a 1911, I knew I liked the weapon. Carried and relied on it in 'Nam. Now here it is some 45 years later and I am buying my first 1911 design gun!


----------



## Todd

VAMarine said:


> I don't think you'll be unhappy with anything from UBG. I have five or six holsters from him and every one is different in appearance while superb in quality and function.
> 
> On top of all that, the wait time is less than most custom makers and the price is reasonable.


+1 on that. I carried both my XD's in one of Nate's rigs. Great holster and great customer service. You will not be sorry.


----------



## plentyofpaws

I'll be ordering from him for sure.


----------



## plentyofpaws

Placed my order with Nate for a Canute with sharkskin trim.


----------



## the.batman

Kirkpatrick Leather just custom made me an IWB with a thumb break for a SA Pro. They did a beautiful job. They can custom build you whatever you might want.


----------



## plentyofpaws

the.batman said:


> Kirkpatrick Leather just custom made me an IWB with a thumb break for a SA Pro. They did a beautiful job. They can custom build you whatever you might want.


Thanks


----------

